

Should we try to destroy all jobs? /r/badeconomics discussion - neonbat
https://www.reddit.com/r/badeconomics/comments/3go59q/jobs_are_terrible_we_should_destroy_all_jobs_am_i/

======
neonbat
Some choice quotes:

"maybe rainbows and unicorns rained down the from space saucers and drowned
the dinosaurs; we just don't know."

"humans are not horses [citation needed]"

"We'll all be replaced with undead slave labor."

